# Best clothes site ever



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not spam... just ran across this site and thought it was cool.

Man, I really want alot of these. Best men's shirt ideas ever. Not a fan of the partial button down look on some of the shirts... but the T-Shirts and hats rock.









kalesafe Fashion Boutique | kalesafe Official Site







www.kalesafe.com




















































LOL

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to get the green hat.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I want this one


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

i'm trying to get the wife to make one up. it is a picture of a fat guy dancing on a pole. caption says " will dance for diesel" 
she doesn't think i will wear it though.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

callofthewild2 said:


> i'm trying to get the wife to make one up. it is a picture of a fat guy dancing on a pole. caption says " will dance for diesel"
> she doesn't think i will wear it though.


I like the idea. I'd wear that in a heartbeat! "Get er done"


----------



## lunajohn1 (3 mo ago)

I think it's a fantastic option for me to find some antique plus-size clothing like technoblade.


----------



## RonnieBurton4870 (3 mo ago)

I am curious about Tyler the Creator Merch shirts, Where I can get them in A reasonable price. Please direct me in the right site.


----------



## salivanjack13 (2 mo ago)

Man, those shirts look great. I like things that are practical to use, like these. And I wouldn't say I like many buttons or fasteners on clothes either. But in some cases, it's a necessity. For example, I am picking out a suit for my graduation party. It was important to me to keep the clothes comfortable and usable. To do this, I went around to many stores to keep the important criterion for myself. I ended up finding everything I needed for the evening see this here. I was lucky enough to find a suit that was not too austere because I usually do not prefer such clothes.


----------

